# Felsenwanderweg Rodalben



## BiMa (2. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe heute gehört, daß man den Felsenwanderweg in Rodalben gesperrt hat und dort auch Biker zur Kasse bittet.
Trifft das zu bzw. wer kann etwas dazu sagen?


BiMa


----------



## Einheimischer (2. Juni 2004)

Hi,

die Sperrung ist wohl definitiv, war Sie ja auch eigentlich schon immer, nur das jetzt an jedem Einstiegspunkt offizielle Verbotsschilder stehen.
Von Busgeldern hab ich noch nichts gehört, ist aber durchaus denkbar... wenn man sich denn anhalten lässt   

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (3. Juni 2004)

nun, ich war letzte woche noch den kompletten weg abgefahren...und da waren weder verbotsschilder noch kassenhäuschen 
nee im ernst...ausser n paar wanderer, waldarbeiter und biker ist mir dort nix begegnet und alle waren freundlich.
Es sei denn die letzte woche wäre noch etwas verändert worden...


----------



## bikecrazy (8. Juni 2004)

Mein Tipp frühmorgens fahren, dann kommt einem Niemand in die Quere.
Happy trails


----------



## bikeburnz (11. Juni 2004)

Also
wollt nur mal sagen das das völliger Quatsch ist.. war heut mal wieder die runde dort abfahrn und es war kein Kassenhäuschen   zu sehen.


----------



## Pick (8. September 2004)

Hi 

glaube nicht das der gesperrt wird da dei extra damit werben um den fremdenverkehr anzuregen   

http://www.pz.pirmasens.de/01.Redaktion/03.Archiv/04/swpfalz/040312/geld.php3

das ist ein kleiner bericht davon


----------



## Moose (8. September 2004)

Pick schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> glaube nicht das der gesperrt wird da dei extra damit werben um den fremdenverkehr anzuregen
> 
> ...



Werbung für MTB auf dem Felsenwanderweg???
Hast Du den Bericht denn durchgelesen???

Hier ein Ausschnitt:
Diese Investitionssumme bewegte die Ratsmitglieder weniger als die Sorge um den Felsenwanderweg: Weil er schon des Öfteren - verbotenerweise - von Mountainbikern benutzt wurde und es zu Konflikten mit Wanderern kam, fragte das Rodalber SPD-Ratsmitglied Jürgen Stephan besorgt, ob der MTB-Parcours denn mit dem Felsenwanderweg kollidiere. Das verneinte Verbandsbürgermeister Werner Becker zwar, gab aber zu, dass sich beide Wege kreuzen. Diese Äußerung führte zur einzigen Gegenstimme vom Clauser SPD-Ratsmitglied Alfred Weber, der neue Konflikte befürchtet.


----------



## Pick (8. September 2004)

-.- 

ich mein ja nur das die nicht den weg sperren wen sie wissen das er belibt ist  

nur ein gedanke nur ein gedanke


----------



## uni922vega (26. September 2004)

Hey Leute,
ich wohne ein Dorf weiter von Rodalben und fahre ziemlich oft den Felsenwanderweg.
Dabei hab ich aber noch nie ein " Verbotsschild" oder ähnliches gesehen, aber bin schon oft auf schimpfende Wanderer gestoßen........


----------



## Einheimischer (26. Oktober 2004)

Ätsch 







Quelle: http://www.bikeaholic.de/ (Danke 007ike)

Grüße.


----------



## scotty23 (26. Oktober 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ätsch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also ich würde ja sagen das ist getürkt oder soll ich sagen 
Geinheimischt, wir haben hier auch Tannenbäume hinterm 
Haus und so ein Schild gibts doch überall z.B. Felsenweg in SB  

Ausserdem ist das ein Damenrad und damit sollte man
den Felsenweg nun wirklich nicht fahren    


also 
so long



.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (26. Oktober 2004)

Irgendwie ist doch da ein Thema zu verlohren gegangen? Oder was is los????


----------



## Einheimischer (26. Oktober 2004)

Jo, irgendwie ist der Thread zur Rodalben Tour wech 

Sollte ich den versehentlich gelöscht haben tut mir das sehr leid 

Grüße.


----------



## Cube-Kasper (9. November 2004)

GIBT WIRKLICH SCHILD !!!!!!

Hallo,

wohne im Nachbarort, war früher sehr oft dort.
An dem von mir präferierten Einstiegsstelle in die 
herrliche Schleife ("an den Garagen") hängt tatsächlich ein Schild
wie oben gezeigt. Ob es genau dieses ist und ob es noch weitere
gibt weiß ich nicht, mir ist nur dieses eine aufgefallen.

Aber ich sagte ja shcon, daß ich meist nur an dieser Stelle einfahre...

Übrigens, die FeWaWe sind ein Muß für jeden Biker nördlich des Südpols,
grandios, wirklich.

Schöner Gruß an Nilsebär


----------



## Thorsten_F (11. November 2004)

Cube-Kasper schrieb:
			
		

> GIBT WIRKLICH SCHILD !!!!!!
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> wohne im Nachbarort, war früher sehr oft dort (ich war der erste der "ohne-Fußabsetzen-die-östlichen-FeWaWe" geschafft hat. Super Deutsch, gell?



welche stelle ist das.
bzw wo ist die?
an der bärenhöhle?


----------



## Thorsten_F (11. November 2004)

ähm 
und wo wohnst du?


----------



## Cube-Kasper (11. November 2004)

@thorstenF

wenn ich aus dem Fenster schau, kann ich dein Auto sehen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thorsten_F (11. November 2004)

Cube-Kasper schrieb:
			
		

> @thorstenF
> 
> wenn ich aus dem Fenster schau, kann ich dein Auto sehen ...



aha, der herr p. aus t. in der s1  

gruss herr nachbar!
war das an der höhle?


----------



## Cube-Kasper (11. November 2004)

Bärenhöhle?   

naja, an den Garagen steht das Schild von dem ich weiß;
HORBERG, genau. In der Nähe vom Teerwerk.


----------



## Thorsten_F (11. November 2004)

Cube-Kasper schrieb:
			
		

> Bärenhöhle?
> 
> naja, an den Garagen steht das Schild von dem ich weiß;
> HORBERG, genau. In der Nähe vom Teerwerk.



einstieg ist klar, 
nur wo ist 
ohne-Fußabsetzen-die-östlichen-FeWaWe??
    

fällst du immer noch auf der strasse rum?


----------



## Cube-Kasper (11. November 2004)

na das ist doch dort das "östliche" FeWaWe-Viertel, nicht?

Und dort konnte man, zu "unseren"(!) Zeiten kpl. ohne Fußabsetzen
fahren (Eberle war dabei   ), d.h. es gelang auch den zugegebenermaßen HEUTE unfahrbaren Stich so etwa 400 m ab o.g.
Einfahrt zu nehmen. 

Allerdings würde ich das heuer auch nicht schaffen, Technik hat
schon stark gelitten durch die viele Schwimmer- und Lauferei.

Fahre aber, gerade im Moment, wieder mehr MTB, Abwechslung muß
echt mal wieder sein. 

LG


----------



## Thorsten_F (11. November 2004)

Cube-Kasper schrieb:
			
		

> na das ist doch dort das "östliche" FeWaWe-Viertel, nicht?
> 
> Und dort konnte man, zu "unseren"(!) Zeiten kpl. ohne Fußabsetzen
> fahren (Eberle war dabei   ), d.h. es gelang auch den zugegebenermaßen HEUTE unfahrbaren Stich so etwa 400 m ab o.g.
> Einfahrt zu nehmen.



naja 
das ist heute unfahrbar, es ist total verwurzelt, ausgewaschen, und von blöden bergrunterbremsern total zerrissen.
 
kein wunder dass der weg gesperrt ist.
@all also immer schön vorne auf dem fww bremsen, dann sieht man nicht dass der böse mtb´ler im wald war!!!


----------



## Cube-Kasper (11. November 2004)

sag ich doch.

he was ist überhaupt mit unserer Treppe am Saufels;

hab ich neulich drüber nachgedacht, da würden einem die Leute
heutzutage umbringen für, ne Treppe im Wald zu bauen, auch wenns
für einen "guten Zweck" war; da könnte ja mal was passieren und
wer trägt die Verantwortung laber.

wenn heuer eine auf die Schnauze fällt versucht er erstmal zu gucken ob er nicht den Schnürsenkelhersteller verklagen kann ..., nicht?

Vollkaskomentalität, aber jetzt wirds OT


----------



## Thorsten_F (11. November 2004)

Cube-Kasper schrieb:
			
		

> sag ich doch.
> 
> he was ist überhaupt mit unserer Treppe am Saufels;
> 
> ...


die wird wohl zugewuchert sein.
geanauso wie die traktionstrecke weiter vorne.....

schau dir doch die northshorebastler an, die dürfen auch nicht im wald rumbasteln, der forst hat doch angst dass die bäume kaputtgehen könnten, geschweige denn die haftung

jaja
jetzt aber richtig ot!


----------



## radsportnils (11. November 2004)

_ich war der erste der "ohne-Fußabsetzen-die-östlichen-FeWaWe" geschafft hat_
hallo m.,

na ja ; wie du ja weisst sitze ich schon ein wenig laenger im sattel als du junges gemuese   
ich denke einer der ersten der diese stelle ohne fussabsetzen gemeistert hat war niemand geringeres als hardy boelts ....... wir hatten uns damals mtb´s aus amerika geholt , da es bei uns noch keine gab. lenkerbreite : 1,2m ?? , heute unvorstellbar ....... aber genauso off topic......... sorry

trotzdem gruesse
stephan


----------



## Cube-Kasper (11. November 2004)

ja s., 
da kannst du natürlich recht haben (bestimmt);
war eher hypothetisch gedacht, will mich da nicht mit falschen
Federn schmücken,

ich ging wohl von unserem kleinen Mikrokosmos "MTB-Club 
Thaleischweiler-Fröschen" (war sehr cooltig!) aus, wir dachten
ja damals wir wären mit den Lembergern vielleicht die einzigen MTBler
die diese Wege entdeckt hätten   , und da manch
"privilegierteres Mitglied" meinte er kenne die ganze MTB-Welt
waren wir uns eigentlich einig, daß ich das gewesen sein müßte... egal.

Naja, und daß ich zu den coolsten Bikern gehör(t)e weißt du ja (*schenkelklopf*)

(oh je, dieses Forum kennt ja noch nicht meine sarkastische Ader ...)

PS: und überhaupt, wie soll man mit so breiten Lenkern durch die Schmalstellen kommen ohne Fußabsetzen, hä?   

LG M


----------



## Cube-Kasper (11. Februar 2005)

ich geh jetzt FeWaWe "laufen". Ätsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Floater (11. März 2005)

Hi Leute,

der F- Weg ist wirklich nicht schlecht ich komme aus dem ort und fahre ihn selbst sehr oft. aber denkt doch mal daran das je mehr ihr darüber schreibt und erzählt je mehr biker kommen und je mehr stress gibt es mit der stadt und den wanderen.

also überlegt bitte vohrher was und wemm ihr es erzählt


----------



## leeqwar (11. März 2005)

Mr.Floater schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> der F- Weg ist wirklich nicht schlecht ich komme aus dem ort und fahre ihn selbst sehr oft. aber denkt doch mal daran das je mehr ihr darüber schreibt und erzählt je mehr biker kommen und je mehr stress gibt es mit der stadt und den wanderen.
> 
> also überlegt bitte vohrher was und wemm ihr es erzählt



na was ein glück,dass du den thread wieder hochgeholt hast, um uns das zu erzählen.


----------



## Wiseman (11. März 2005)

Vote this for a sticky one 

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Mr.Floater (14. März 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> na was ein glück,dass du den thread wieder hochgeholt hast, um uns das zu erzählen.



ich denke schon das wir zum frieden auf und um dem F-Weg was zusteuern können um ihn auch als _geheim_ tip für biker zu erhalten.


----------



## Einheimischer (15. März 2005)

Das ganze Gehabe erinnert mich an "The Beach" kennt den Streifen jemand? 
Vieleicht sollten wir eine Biker Kommune auf dem F-Weg gründen und überall geheime Wegbeschreibungen verstecken, vieleicht kann man sich ja mit den Leberwurstplantagenbesitzern arangieren   

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (15. März 2005)

Ich mag keine Leberwurst!


----------



## Wiseman (15. März 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Das ganze Gehabe erinnert mich an "The Beach" kennt den Streifen jemand?
> Vieleicht sollten wir eine Biker Kommune auf dem F-Weg gründen und überall geheime Wegbeschreibungen verstecken, vieleicht kann man sich ja mit den Leberwurstplantagenbesitzern arangieren
> 
> Grüße.


Ich glaube nicht, das sind doch alles skrupellose Leberwurst-Mafia-Anhänger die jeden, der zuviel weis direkt zu Aufstrich verarbeiten. 

Grüße,
Wiseman

P.S.: Deerk?


----------



## Markus1979 (9. April 2005)

BiMa schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe heute gehört, daß man den Felsenwanderweg in Rodalben gesperrt hat und dort auch Biker zur Kasse bittet.
> Trifft das zu bzw. wer kann etwas dazu sagen?
> ...




Ich wohne auch in dem Ort und hatte noch niemals stress und fahre eigentlich nur dort, also alles cool


----------



## stilo (6. Mai 2005)

Hallo Jungs, ich möchte Anfang nächster Woche gern eine schöne Tagestour in Rodalben und Umgebung fahren. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen was Fahrradtourenkarten angeht? Ich würde auch gern den Felsenwanderweg fahren...nur fehlt mir genaue Beschreibung der Tour. Welche Karten oder Guide taugen was?

Vielen Dank schon mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stilo (7. Mai 2005)

Hallo nochmal,  hat wirklich keiner irgendwelche Streckenvorgaben?


----------



## Einheimischer (7. Mai 2005)

Also wenn du den Felsenweg mal gern abwandern  würdest, ist der beste Einstieg an dem PWV - Hilschberghaus, von dort aus immer den "F" Schildern folgen, ein verf.. ähh verlaufen ist so kaum möglich.
Und immer schön drann denken, der Weg ist für Fahrräder verboten!  

Grüße.


----------



## zeitweiser (26. Oktober 2005)

Wir sind am Sonntag die Tour 1 im MTB Park Pfälzerwald gefahren.
In der steilen Abfahrt hinter Clausen kreuzt direkt ein Weg Richtung Kuhfelsen.
Und schon ist man  mitten auf dem F........ 
Da wir auf alle Wanderer Rücksicht genommen haben,wurden unsere Bikes ordnungsgemäß geschoben.  
Wir konnten wegen einbrechender Dunkelheit leider nur noch ca. 8 km schieben.


----------



## Optimizer (27. Oktober 2005)

zeitweiser schrieb:
			
		

> Da wir auf alle Wanderer Rücksicht genommen haben,wurden unsere Bikes ordnungsgemäß geschoben.
> Wir konnten wegen einbrechender Dunkelheit leider nur noch ca. 8 km schieben.


Wer den Felsenwanderweg liebt  , der schiebt!  

Gruß
Ein Rodalwwer


----------



## Optimizer (2. Mai 2011)

Ich hole ungern so nen alten Fred von unten hoch, aber aus gegebenen  Anlass....

1.) gerade hier im Speziellen ist das Biken auf dem FWW eigentlich  verboten....
2.) wenn ihr unterwegs seid, macht das doch bitte in kleinen Gruppen bis  max. 3-4 Leute
3.) nicht am Wochenende, sondern am besten unter der Woche fahren
4.) Bremsen dosiert einsetzen, wenn möglich auch mal nachschauen, ob *vorne  ne Bremse montiert ist und auch diese einsetzen*...

Danke!

PS: Vom 16.5. bis einschließlich 22.5. ist in der VG Rodalben  Gräfensteiner Wanderwoche bzw. Rodalber Wandertag. Bitte gerade in  diesen Zeiten o.g. Weg meiden bzw. sich vernünftig auf den schmalen  Wegen bewegen.....


----------



## LatteMacchiato (3. Mai 2011)

danke für den Tip,

werde in der nächsten Woche mal wieder den FWW in Angriff nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (3. Mai 2011)

Danke für den Tipp mit der Wanderwoche! Wir werden dann wohl unseren Termin verschieben.


----------



## Sarrois (3. Mai 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich hole ungern so nen alten Fred von unten hoch, aber aus gegebenen Anlass....
> 
> 1.) gerade hier im Speziellen ist das Biken auf dem FWW eigentlich verboten....
> 2.) wenn ihr unterwegs seid, macht das doch bitte in kleinen Gruppen bis max. 3-4 Leute
> ...


 
Danke für den Tip,

wir fahren den am Freitag morgen und sind mittags verschwunden,
fahren anständig und bremsen nicht , grüßen freundlich und und nehmen Rücksicht auf Mensch und Natur.

Ich freu mich schon auf die Wanderer im Pfälzer Wald,
endlich mal normale, freundliche Bürger im Wald


----------



## da rookie (3. Mai 2011)

@optimizer
danke für den tipp mit der wanderwoche.
geb dir mindestens von 1) bis 4) recht...
aber hierbei mußt du mir weiterhelfen:
wo um himmels willen steht, daß man dort nicht biken darf.
wenn ich recht informiert bin, ist das ein gerücht, das sich hartnäckig hält.
oder irre ich?


----------



## Optimizer (3. Mai 2011)

Du irrst dich. In RLP ist rein rechtlich gesehen (Landeswaldgesetz), das Betreten von Pfaden mit dem Fahrrad nicht gestattet. Also eigentlich sind Singletrails generell perdu. Am FWW gabs früher sogar Bikeverbotsschilder. Nachdem die Amis aus KL diese allerdings für die Ausschilderung eines Radweges hielten, sind die Schilder nach und nach verschwunden.


----------



## fissenid (4. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Infos!
Wir wollten zu 6 am Samstag die Runde fahren.....

Da müssen wir evtl. umplanen!


----------



## fissenid (11. Mai 2011)

HallO!

wir sind am Samstag 06.05.2011 den Felsenwanderweg gefahren. Start war um 9 Uhr und wir sind bestens durch gekommen. Anzahl an Wanderern war gering, und die Freundlichkeit war sehr gut!

Der Felsenwanderweg ist echt ein Erlebnis...

Das schreit nach Wiederholung!!!


----------



## Cube-Kasper (7. September 2011)

Hey Stephan,

dann konntet Ihr ja aber wohl auch nicht durch die engen Bäume rum ohne Fußabzusetzen? 

LG!!!


----------



## blutbuche (15. September 2011)

..und hoffentlich hattet ihr alle brav euren helm auf - besonders in höhe der bärenhöhle ......


----------



## Cube-Kasper (15. September 2011)

Insider?


----------



## blutbuche (15. September 2011)

ja , fissenid weiss schon , wa s ich mein´... ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fissenid (16. September 2011)

ja.... ich habe es verstanden!!!

aber Verständnis für Leute die immer ohne Helm fahren habe ich trotzdem nicht!!!

Naja schon doof wenn man immer mit dem selben "Problem" auffällt und ich ständig zu hören bekomme das es nicht mehr modern ist "oben ohne" zu fahren!!


----------



## blutbuche (16. September 2011)

was hat´n das mit modern zu tun   ......??????????


----------



## Optimizer (17. September 2011)

Also wenn mir einer auf dem F-Weg entgegen kommt, dann würde ich dem mal gehörig "die Frack verschlahe...". Denn damit wirft man auch ein schlechtes Bild auf andere Biker.


----------



## blutbuche (17. September 2011)

hä?


----------



## LatteMacchiato (1. April 2012)

ich fahre am Donnerstag mit dem Zug um 9.08 Uhr vom Saarbrücker Hbf nach Rodalben (Ankunft 10.21) um dort den Felsenwanderweg (43km Singletrail) unter die Räder zu nehmen. 
Wer Zeit und Lust hat mitzufahren kann sich einfach hier oder per PM bei mir melden.


----------



## grungebass (4. April 2012)

mh...
könnte mir evtl. für morgen dafür freinehmen!
Hätte voll Bock, das Ding mal gegen den Uhrzeigersinn zu fahren.
Mal schauen, wie der Tag heute auf der Arbeit läuft, schicke dann auf jeden Fall heute Abend ne PN!


----------



## grungebass (8. April 2012)

soooo...
nachdem das letzte Woche ja leider nicht geklappt hat, hab ich mich jetzt mit 2 anderen morgen um 11:20 am Rodalber Bahnhof verabredet.
Einstiegspunkt und Fahrtrichtung werden dann vor Ort ausdiskutiert!
Mitfahrer sind herzlich eingeladen! Bitte aber bis spätestens morgen früh um 10:00 bei mir per PM melden! Wir warten sonst nur bis halb 12 


Frohe Ostern!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (6. Juli 2012)

Tach, wir wollen Samstag den 07.07. so gegen 13Uhr am Rodalbener Bahnhof starten.
Is noch jemand vor Ort?


----------



## LatteMacchiato (6. Juli 2012)

am WE ist alles überseht mit Rotsocken, bitte rücksichtsvoll fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (7. Juli 2012)

Wirklich? Hätte ich am Wochenende auf nem Wanderweg gar nit erwartet


----------



## LatteMacchiato (8. Juli 2012)

dachte ich mir


----------



## Colonel Hogan (10. Juli 2012)

Übrigens!
Hab Samstag auf´m Felsenweg mitgezählt.
8 Fussgänger von denen 3 mit Hund auf den kurzen Waldwegabschnitten unterwegs waren und ganze 4 Mountainbiker und das alles bei 24° und Sonnenschein.
Leider auch ca. 10 Bäume die offensichtlich absichtlich quer über den Trail gelegt wurden um Biker zu behindern

Ride on


----------



## bbmob07 (10. Juli 2012)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> am WE ist alles überseht mit Rotsocken, bitte rücksichtsvoll fahren



Rotsocken? Kann mir da mal gleich jmd. auf die Sprünge helfen?


----------



## Cywalker (10. Juli 2012)

bbmob07 schrieb:


> Rotsocken? Kann mir da mal gleich jmd. auf die Sprünge helfen?


----------



## bbmob07 (13. Juli 2012)

Aaaaaaahja  Thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (13. Juli 2012)

schbiker schrieb:


> Übrigens!
> Hab Samstag auf´m Felsenweg mitgezählt.
> 8 Fussgänger von denen 3 mit Hund auf den kurzen Waldwegabschnitten unterwegs waren und ganze 4 Mountainbiker und das alles bei 24° und Sonnenschein.
> Leider auch ca. 10 Bäume die offensichtlich absichtlich quer über den Trail gelegt wurden um Biker zu behindern
> ...



Hab da immer sowas mit:


----------



## doc_snyder (13. Juli 2012)

viel schlauer:




schnell absteigen, Erde in Fahrtrichtung anhäufen und schon hat man ne prima Rampe und die anderen Biker freuen sich auch!


----------



## <NoFear> (13. Juli 2012)

passt!


----------



## eDw (26. Juli 2012)

Hi,
Sind Gestern gefahren. Es war sehr heiss. Der Weg ist top in Schuss und ich denke das hat auch mit den Mountainbikern zu tun, die den Weg fahren und sicherstellen, dass er nicht zuwuchert. Erosionsschaeden oder aehnliches durch MTBler verursacht konnte ich nicht sehen.
Ausserdem gibt es Paten fuer den Weg, die den Weg in Schuss halten. Ein paar Baeume quer gab es, aber das hat mich weniger gestoert.
Wir hab ungefair 2 Hand voll MTBler und Wanderer getroffen. Das Zusammentreffen war immer nett und Ruecksichtsvoll. Man gruesst sich, bedankt sich und manchmal wechselt man auch ein paar Worte.

Wir sind am Edeka in Rodalben gestartet und gegen den UhrzeigerSinn gefahren, weil dann die Gaststaette bei km 35 ist. Im Uhrzeigersinn waere sie bei km 10.
Hatte 1,5 Liter Getraenk dabei, dass war fuer die 35 km bei der Hitze gestern zu wenig!  

Absolut super Tour und unter der Woche kein Problem.

Gruss
E 

PS: Ich wuerde den Leuten die den Weg gebaut und in Schuss halten etwas Achtung schenken. Rampen und aehnliches sind da nicht angebracht, denn sonst muessen wir auf solche Wege in Zukunft wohl leider verzichten.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (26. Juli 2012)

ich habs die letzten fünf Jahre nie ohne querliegende Bäume erlebt...


----------



## schneeerich (28. August 2012)

Heute einmal im UZS gefahren. Ohne Ende geil. Da lohnen sich die 75km Anfahrt defintiv. Geht mir richtig gut ab, nur leider hatte ich garkeinen Riegel mit und mein Wasser war auch schon bei Kilometer 26 leer.

Fürs nächste Mal bin ich schlauer.

Am Donnerstag erst mal für 10 Tage nach Saalbach


----------



## schneeerich (18. Oktober 2012)

Hier mal ein kleines Video von unserer letzten Tour.

https://vimeo.com/50952940


----------



## blutbuche (18. Oktober 2012)

schönes video - is ein geiler trail , war auch schon öfter dort - und wie man sieht , es muss keine animositäten  zwischen bikern und wandereren geben !  !!


----------



## WDeibl (14. März 2014)

schneeerich schrieb:


> Hier mal ein kleines Video von unserer letzten Tour.


wow ......................... schöner trail ...................... wo isn da der startpunkt .......... komme aus heilbronn und würde den gerne mal fahren


----------



## Colonel Hogan (17. März 2014)

Wir starten und parken immer am Rodalbener Bahnhof und fahren von dort aus im Uhrzeigersinn.
Dann ist das Hilschberghaus ziemlich genau in der Mitte der Tour und man kann was essen und trinken und sich die nächsten 20km vorknöpfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WDeibl (20. März 2014)

schbiker schrieb:


> Wir starten und parken immer am Rodalbener Bahnhof und fahren von dort aus im Uhrzeigersinn.
> Dann ist das Hilschberghaus ziemlich genau in der Mitte der Tour und man kann was essen und trinken und sich die nächsten 20km vorknöpfen.


----------



## WDeibl (20. März 2014)

wir waren nun da ..................... hat echt spass gemacht , allerdings gibt es stellen , die derzeit nicht fahrbar sind ... es liegt sehr viel Baumschlag auf dem Weg in der Nähe des bärenfelsen............. da kann man sich echt durchs Unterholz kämpfen 

wir sind allerdings nicht komplett gefahren ........... aber schön wars trotzdem
danke für den tip
wolf


----------



## Colonel Hogan (18. April 2014)

Moin früh jemand in Rodalben unterwegs?
Wir starten um ca. 10Uhr am Bahnhof im Uhrzeigersinn.


----------



## WDeibl (19. April 2014)

schbiker schrieb:


> Moin früh jemand in Rodalben unterwegs?
> Wir starten um ca. 10Uhr am Bahnhof im Uhrzeigersinn.


na dann viel spass , und ich wünsche euch , das die bäume vom trail geräumt sind ...... sonst wird das mühsahm, die bike da drüber zu bekommen ............................


----------



## Colonel Hogan (19. April 2014)

Bis auf ein Teilstück kurz vor der Bärenhöhle lagen keine Bäume quer.
Allerdings is ein Teilstück wegen Forstarbeiten gesperrt.

War wie immer der Hammer!! Viva La F-Weg


----------



## fissenid (22. April 2014)

Hallo,

wir waren am Karfreitag auf dem F-Weg unterwegs! Besser konnte es nicht laufen. 2 mal kleine Wandergruppen getroffen, sonst aber nichts!
Viel Sonne, tolle Temperaturen... und nur eine kurze Schauer (Hagel), aber da saßen wir gerade im Hilschberghaus ! 

Im Bereich Karl-May Felsen war wegen Forstarbeiten gesperrt, sonst alles Frei!!


----------



## mfleschler (11. August 2014)

Hallo,
Wir waren letzte Woche Mittwoch. 2 Biker und 6-7 Wanderer, mehr nicht. Wetter Top, ein kleines Teilstück  gesperrt. Wir/ich bin immer  daran interessiert dort zu fahren oder  irgendwo sonst nahe Kl. Suchen also noch andere singletrailfahrer


----------



## stefansls (11. August 2014)

Am Wochenende wollt ich auch mal wieder zum f- weg. Wie sieht es da bei Dir aus ? Lg


----------



## 007ike (12. August 2014)

Wir waren am 1.8 dort, ca. 10 Wanderer und 3Gruppen je 3 Biker entgegen gekommen. So viel los hab ich dort noch nie erlebt. 
Heute fahren wir wieder und wollen endlich mal im Uhrzeigersinn fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (12. August 2014)

007ike schrieb:


> Wir waren am 1.8 dort, ca. 10 Wanderer und 3Gruppen je 3 Biker entgegen gekommen. So viel los hab ich dort noch nie erlebt.
> Heute fahren wir wieder und wollen endlich mal im Uhrzeigersinn fahren.



Hey, wäre auch mal gerne dort gefahren......komme gerade vom Gardasee und will keine Murmeln mehr unter den Stollen haben.


----------



## Daniel1982 (13. August 2014)

War da auch noch nie! Sind die 40 km am Stück zu schaffen ?


----------



## MrMapei (13. August 2014)

Ja


----------



## Optimizer (14. August 2014)

Daniel1982 schrieb:


> War da auch noch nie! Sind die 40 km am Stück zu schaffen ?


UZS nein, GUZS ja.


----------



## 007ike (14. August 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> UZS nein, GUZS ja.


 HÄÄÄ???? Versteh ich nicht????


----------



## Mx343 (14. August 2014)

007ike schrieb:


> HÄÄÄ???? Versteh ich nicht????



Uhrzeigersinn, Gegen Uhrzeigersinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (14. August 2014)

Servus Opti.
Inwiefern macht die Fahrtrichtung (ob UZS oder GUZS) auf dem Felsenpfad nen Unterschied?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (14. August 2014)

007ike schrieb:


> HÄÄÄ???? Versteh ich nicht????



Wenn unser Junior schreibt verstehen wir auch nichts mehr. Ist heute wohl so .


----------



## <NoFear> (14. August 2014)

Vllt. erklärt er es ja... ;-)


----------



## 007ike (14. August 2014)

Danke für die Erklärung.

Ich denke er meint zu schaffen ohne abzusteigen


----------



## Optimizer (14. August 2014)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Servus Opti.
> Inwiefern macht die Fahrtrichtung (ob UZS oder GUZS) auf dem Felsenpfad nen Unterschied?



UZS = Uhrzeigersinn, GUSZ = Gegenuhrzeigersinn. Natürlich ist beides fahrbar, machbar.
Man kommt auch bei beiden Varianten auf die gleiche Anzahl von hm und km.
Real gefühlt ist es allerdings so, als ob man zwei total unterschiedliche Strecken fährt.

Noch eine Bitte als ehemaliger Anwohner: Nicht mit zu großer Gruppe antreten und möglichst nicht zur Hauptwanderzeit (WOE und Mittwochs um 12UHr) am Hilschberghaus rumfahren. Ach ja: Und bitte dosiert bremsen!!!


----------



## Daniel1982 (14. August 2014)

Ok . Wie fährt Mann denn jetzt am besten gegen oder mit dem Uhrzeiger ?
Wieviele Hm hat denn die Strecke !


----------



## Optimizer (14. August 2014)

Daniel1982 schrieb:


> Ok . Wie fährt Mann denn jetzt am besten gegen oder mit dem Uhrzeiger ?
> Wieviele Hm hat denn die Strecke !


hm sinds irgendwas zwischen 1000 und 1100. Die kann man aber nicht so einfach mit anderen Touren vergleichen, weil du die Höhenmeter durch ständiges "5hm hoch, 5hm runter" machst....

Definiere mal, was du unter "am besten" verstehst? Am leichtesten? Ohne Absteigen? Mit den bösesten Anstiegen? Mit den geilsten Abfahrten?
Es gibt halt Passagen, die machen halt so oder so rum mehr oder weniger Spass....

Ich geb jetzt einfach mal ne Empfehlung raus: Komm mal her und fahr jetzt einfach eine Richtung. Wenns dir gefallen hat, kommste 14 Tage später nochmal und fährst einfach die andere Richtung. Dann wirst du merken, dass deine Frage, ob mit oder gegen eigentlich für den Popo war...


----------



## Daniel1982 (14. August 2014)

Mit den wenigsten anstiegen wäre meine devinition von am besten ! Ich werd's woll deiner Empfehlung nachgehen und in irgend eine Richtung starten!


----------



## Optimizer (14. August 2014)

Auch diese Aussage von dir ist für den Popo. 1100hm bleiben 1100hm, egal wie rum. Daher bleibt die Anzahl der Anstiege immer gleich...


----------



## 007ike (14. August 2014)

im Uhrzeigersinn sind die steilsten Stellen Abfahrten. Ich hab bei 41km nur so um die 840hm.
Hab lustiger weise genau das gemacht einmal so und 14 Tage einmal anders rum. Man kann da eigentlich gar nix falsch machen, da  beide Richtungen einen unglaublichen Spaß machen.
Aber unbedingt die Anmerkungen von Opitimizer beherzigen. Auch mal absteigen bei Wanderern und ne größere Gruppe vorbei lassen, das kommt immer gut!
Und ne gweisse Grundfitness sollte man haben, sowie schon ne gute Fahrtechik, sonst wirds richtig anstrengend und der Spaß leidet.
Zwischen 3 und 5h je nach Fitness sollte man rechnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (14. August 2014)

Bin die Runde auch schon in beide Richtungen, mir persönlich gefällt rechts rum besser.
Bei Nässe lässt du das Ding besser bleiben.
Opti ich muss mal wieder zu dir...bin Unterpfalzt


----------



## Optimizer (14. August 2014)

Dämon__ schrieb:


> mir persönlich gefällt rechts rum besser.


 rechts rum? Guggst du ins Tal oder hoch?


----------



## Dämon__ (14. August 2014)

ich guck immer in Fahrtrichtung rechts von mir ist das Tal


----------



## Daniel1982 (14. August 2014)

Ok werd dann einfach irgend wann mal beide Richtungen fahren.
 Mann kann ja nichts falsch machen .


----------



## fissenid (20. August 2014)

HallO!

sind am Samstag auch wieder die Runde gefahren. Ich mag es am liebsten UZS....


----------



## Matthias1986 (13. Februar 2015)

Hi, bin neu hier und wohne ebenfalls in unmittelbarer Nähe des Felsenwanderweges. Ich fahr erst seit weniges Wochen Mountainbike, bin also in vielerlei Belangen noch neu in diesem Metier. Hab Spaß an den Trails die sich hier so finden und hab die ersten Erfahrungen bei Schnee und Tauwetter auf dem FWW gemacht. Auch wenn ich fahrtechnisch noch oft genug an meine Grenzen stoße. Aller Anfang ist schwer. Ich fass den Thread mal wieder auf. Ist ja nicht all zu lange her das hier noch diskutiert wurde. 

Vielleicht findet sich ja der ein oder andere der im Frühjahr mal wieder auf dem FWW wagen will. Ich bin beeindruckt wie viele Mountainbiker hier unterwegs sein. Aber wie gesagt. Die Scene kenne ich auch noch nicht wirklich. Ich würde mich freuen wenn mich mal jemand erfahrenes mit Geduld ))  mitnehmen würde, damit ich mir noch so manchen Tipp anhören kann. 

Hoffe es findet sich jemand, denn nur alleine ist auf Dauer... 
Gruß Matthias


----------



## Ransom Andy (5. März 2015)

Meine Empfehlung: UZS! Die spaßigsten Stellen muss man GUZS sonst schieben oder Rad tragen.
Und parken: Wir starten immer am Wanderparkplatz Ortsausgang Richtung Münchweiler (
Dreiweiherbach, 49.241401, 7.670912) und überqueren die Straße. Von da an geht´s erst mal ordentlich hoch auf Reisehöhe, dafür hat man die sonstige Tour über keine bösen Steigungen. Und der letzte DH macht dann ordentlich Bock!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (5. März 2015)

Wir starten immer am Bahnhof Rodalben, da is dann der Biergarten direkt auf Schlagdistanz und das Hilschberghaus ziemlich genau in der Mitte für die Mittagspause. Gefahren wird bei uns auch im UZS...is einfach besser
Sonntag um 11Uhr simma übrigens da


----------



## Colonel Hogan (9. März 2015)

Der Trail war wie immer ein Traum. Leider liegen ab Hilschberghaus im UZS vermehrt Bäume quer und es muß öfter abgestiegen werden.
Erstaunlicherweise waren ALLE Wanderer sehr freundlich und haben uns sogar meist, nachdem wir schon angehalten hatten, durchgewunken. Paar nette Worte gabs auch...Fahrräder haben ihr Vorfahrt z.B. war das beste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (11. März 2015)

Wollte auch nächste Woche dort eine Runde drehen, hat der Forst die Bäume geschmissen oder das Wetter?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (11. März 2015)

Sowohl als auch. 
Überwiegend aber noch Sturmschäden.


----------



## fissenid (18. März 2015)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> Meine Empfehlung: UZS! Die spaßigsten Stellen muss man GUZS sonst schieben oder Rad tragen.
> Und parken: Wir starten immer am Wanderparkplatz Ortsausgang Richtung Münchweiler (
> Dreiweiherbach, 49.241401, 7.670912) und überqueren die Straße. Von da an geht´s erst mal ordentlich hoch auf Reisehöhe, dafür hat man die sonstige Tour über keine bösen Steigungen. Und der letzte DH macht dann ordentlich Bock!



HallO!

wir starten auch immer dort, .... idealer Startort und die Rast kommt dann nach etwas über der Hälfte der Strecke im Hilschberghaus!
Karfreitag werden wir wieder dort sein,.....


----------



## Skeletor23 (19. März 2015)

fissenid schrieb:


> HallO!
> 
> wir starten auch immer dort, .... idealer Startort und die Rast kommt dann nach etwas über der Hälfte der Strecke im Hilschberghaus!
> Karfreitag werden wir wieder dort sein,.....



Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht ob Feiertage so ne gute Idee sind...da sind immer massig Wanderer unterwegs. 
Macht ja auch kein Spaß wenn man dauernd anhalten muss.


----------



## <NoFear> (19. März 2015)

"wieder dort....",  vielleicht meinte er im Hilschberghaus zum


----------



## fissenid (20. März 2015)

HallO!

also wir sind das 4te Jahr in Folge an Ostern im BikeParkhostel.
An Karfreitag ist der Felsenwanderweg immer gut fahrbar gewesen. Wenn man frühzeitig startet, ist man an den Einstiegsstellen der Wanderer rechtzeitig vorbei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (25. März 2015)

Samstag simma wieder in Rodalben
Werden diesmal schon um 9Uhr starten um dem Mittagsverkehr rund ums Hilschberghaus aus dem Weg zu gehn

Falls sich jemand anschliessen möchte is er/sie herzlich willkommen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (25. März 2015)

Wir waren am Sonntag dort. Es liegen einige Bäume im Weg, was nicht so schlimm ist. 

Aber es gibt 1 Stelle wo ein nicht allzu dicker Baum genau in Augenhöhe über dem Weg liegt. Ich konnte noch gerade so anhalten weil der Blick bergab eher auf den Trail gerichtet ist und das Teil nicht auf Anhieb erkennbar war. Das hätte ordentlich geknallt. 

Leider kann ich nicht genau beschreiben an welcher Stelle es war - daher bitte "Augen auf".


----------



## Colonel Hogan (26. März 2015)

Gianty schrieb:


> Wir waren am Sonntag dort. Es liegen einige Bäume im Weg, was nicht so schlimm ist.
> 
> Aber es gibt 1 Stelle wo ein nicht allzu dicker Baum genau in Augenhöhe über dem Weg liegt. Ich konnte noch gerade so anhalten weil der Blick bergab eher auf den Trail gerichtet ist und das Teil nicht auf Anhieb erkennbar war. Das hätte ordentlich geknallt.
> 
> Leider kann ich nicht genau beschreiben an welcher Stelle es war - daher bitte "Augen auf".


Siehe oben #111


----------



## Deleted 48245 (26. März 2015)

Mir ging es nicht um die Bäume die quer auf dem Boden liegen oder diejenigen, die man in Augenhöhe “sehen“ bzw erkennen kann.

Ein Baum ist in einer Abfahrt in Augenhöhe sehr schwer erkennbar und ich konnte nur durch eine Vollbremsung einen Aufprall verhindern. Das ist nämlich ein Gefühl als würde einem die Birne abgerissen, da reichen 20 km/h schon aus...


----------



## Jan1980 (26. März 2015)

Finde den Weg auch klasse! Kondition vorausgesetzt . Geil find ich die "Kratzspuren" von den Pedalen überall. Das war das erste, was ich auf diesem Weg gelernt habe


----------



## Stinkstiefel (8. September 2015)

Hi,

ist jemand in der letzten Zeit den FWW gefahren?


----------



## grungebass (8. September 2015)

Sind vor 3 Wochen 3/4 gefahren. Vom Hilschberghaus im Uhrzeigersinn bis knapp vor den westlichen Straßenübergang.
War super !!!  Lag auch nix im Weg rum


----------



## Stinkstiefel (8. September 2015)

Super, Danke!

Will diese Woche auch mal wieder eine zünftige Runde drehen


----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. September 2015)

Ist alles frei. Mach an den Kameras ein freundliches Gesicht


----------



## Stinkstiefel (9. September 2015)

beim Trailfahren kucke ich immer "högschd konzentriert", wie der Jogi Löw sagen würde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (26. September 2015)

Heute bei besten Verhältnissen die volle Runde gerockt, die Trails sind im Top Zustand.


----------

